# how to use obs to live tiktok



## rexlou (Jan 27, 2021)

who can tell me how to use obs to live tiktok . i can't find tikyok's rtmp!!!!


----------



## FerretBomb (Jan 27, 2021)

Here's an article from Streamlabs on how to do it (you can use OBS Studio, and do not need to use SLOBS despite what the article suggests): https://blog.streamlabs.com/how-to-live-stream-on-tiktok-from-a-pc-a4a5ec0db2db


----------



## rexlou (Feb 4, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> Here's an article from Streamlabs on how to do it (you can use OBS Studio, and do not need to use SLOBS despite what the article suggests): https://blog.streamlabs.com/how-to-live-stream-on-tiktok-from-a-pc-a4a5ec0db2db


that's can't use not every accout have this page ,ours alway s have no rtmp


----------



## FerretBomb (Feb 4, 2021)

rexlou said:


> that's can't use not every accout have this page ,ours alway s have no rtmp


Then you will have to contact Tiktok support for further assistance.


----------



## Albertdj (May 23, 2021)

Non riesco a trovare l'icona del go live e ho 30.000 follower, come posso farlo?


----------



## imbee (Jul 30, 2021)

You can use this app to stream on YouTube, Facebook, Tiktok, stream game https://livenow.one/


----------

